# a test for the com1 port



## loninappleton

I recently connected a device to the com1 port on the motherboard and it didn't register as installed.

The test I have used previously was to give a dial command using Hyper Terminal from the Windows OS. Hyper Terminal also would not perform a dial out.

Is there a way to confirm that the com1 port or physical hardware is dead?


----------



## PoIIux

What device are you trying to connect to the COM port?

When you use Hyper Terminal, remember to set the correct paramters: Bits per second, Data bits, etc. Safest to set it on Default.

If you still don't get output on hyperterminal, try using this:

http://www.aggsoft.com/com-port-stress-test/download.htm

to test your com port.

If you could check your device on a different COM port, or different PC it would be great.


Also remember to check Device Manager for *!*, *?* or *X*s


----------



## loninappleton

PoIIux said:


> What device are you trying to connect to the COM port?
> 
> When you use Hyper Terminal, remember to set the correct paramters: Bits per second, Data bits, etc. Safest to set it on Default.
> 
> The device is an old US Robotics 56k fax modem.
> 
> The device was correctly recognized using Hyperterminal on my other machine.
> 
> I checked Device Manager and could not find the USR on the faulty machine.
> 
> Thanks for the program tip. There was nothing in help on this from the OS.
> 
> If you still don't get output on hyperterminal, try using this:
> 
> http://www.aggsoft.com/com-port-stress-test/download.htm
> 
> to test your com port.
> 
> If you could check your device on a different COM port, or different PC it would be great.
> 
> 
> Also remember to check Device Manager for *!*, *?* or *X*s


----------



## PoIIux

Is the COM1 port on the faulty machine by any chance disabled (under Device Manager, Ports, COM1, Properties).

Are you positive it's actually COM1 and not COM2 or COM3...?


----------



## loninappleton

PoIIux said:


> Is the COM1 port on the faulty machine by any chance disabled (under Device Manager, Ports, COM1, Properties).
> 
> Are you positive it's actually COM1 and not COM2 or COM3...?


That program you mentioned works fine on my other motherboard. I have yet to install it on the faulty one.

I don't know how anything could get disabled. Will have a look.

:wave:


----------



## johnwill

Try this serial port utility: http://www.download32.com/free-serial-port-monitor-i9378.html


----------



## loninappleton

The latest in this is that the program first mentioned up there called
Com Port Stress Test gave a like result on both machines. I should be noted that I had nothing connected to either com1 port.

I recall there was some way to do a loop back with a piece of wire inserted into 
two pin sockets on the motherboard DIN but I have not done that nor know how to.

Do not try this at home.

:4-thatsba


----------



## johnwill

Jumper pings 2 & 3 and you have a simple loopback if you configure the COM port for no handshake.


----------

